
Show HN: Puppet-master, simple and scalable (programmatic) website interaction - apinnecke
Did you ever need to interact with a website, not only using plain http but a real browser? Have you ever felt the pain using selenium or struggled reading data from a rendered SPA website? We did, and we suffered. During development of a SaaS platform we built puppet-master, a scalable and flexible way of interacting with websites using well known and plain EcmaScript 6, wrapped in a simple API and thus usable by most programming languages. You can find the docs at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.puppet-master.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.puppet-master.io&#x2F;</a> and any feedback is greatly appreciated!
======
sahinabi
[https://puppet-master.io/](https://puppet-master.io/)

------
Natex06
I am currently struggling a lot with puppeteer, I am gonna try puppet-master.

~~~
apinnecke
Cool! If any problems occur or you got any questions feel free to ping me
directly at alex@scalify.me !

What issues do you have with puppeteer?

